# Moc Player is not showing any audio files



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi I have a strange issue with moc player, which is not showing any audio files. 




In the past I was using it already on some other hardware with FreeBSD and OpenBSD and it was perfectly fine. 

I installed moc from package


I have a `~/Music` directory full of *.webm and *.m4a files downloaded with youtube-dl . I was using mainly formats 140, and 251

```
250          webm       audio only tiny   90k , opus @ 70k (48000Hz), 98.59MiB
140          m4a        audio only tiny  142k , m4a_dash container, mp4a.40.2@128k (44100Hz), 192.91MiB
```


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 26, 2021)

You can add more formats in the build options of the port.


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Jan 26, 2021)

ok, I noticed that mp3 works OK, but hat to do to add support for these two formats . 
some of these recordings were downloaded with youtube-dl on linux, some on macos, and some on freebsd. 
I do not want to download audio files again. I want to play what I have


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 26, 2021)

Why not rebuild the port with ffmpeg support on?


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Jan 26, 2021)

I will try to build moc from ports.


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Jan 26, 2021)

I rebuild it from ports, not I can see these files in moc but I cannot play it 

I am getting errors:

```
(302!) Can't get decoder for file_name
```


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Jan 27, 2021)

I am still confused how it works, how FreeBSD works, today I booted my computer and moc player is playing music perfectly fine. 
It looks reboot was needed, but from my understanding it should not be needed. 

I just compiled moc package with extra plugins.. 

Can someone explain it why it is working that way?


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 27, 2021)

Probably because mocp was still running. When you start moc there is also a small mocp process on the background that keeps running, even when moc exits by pressing "q". If you want to exit moc completely, press "Q". Rebooting works too of course.


----------

